# Cookieproblem bei Aufruf per http:// ohne www.



## Topol (16. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem seit kurzem, dass wenn ich meine Homepage per http://website.com aufrufe ich keinen Zugriff mehr auf die hinterlegten Cookies habe. Mit dem Aufruf per http://www.website.com kann ich auf meine Login Cookies/Sessions zugreifen und werde auf die home weitergeleitet.
Hat jemand eine Idee oder Vermutung? Leider habe ich gar keinen Ansatzpunkt.

Wenn ich mir alle Cookie und Session Daten anzeigen lasse beim Aufruf ohne www. wird mir gar nichts ausgegeben. Bei Aufruf mit www. funktioniert alles perfekt.

MfG Topol

Anmerkung:

habe per Redirect alles auf www. umgeleitet. Aber trotzdem ist mir unklar, warum ich ohne nichts abrufen konnte.

RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^deinedomain\.com$ [NC]
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://www.deinedomain.com/$1 [R=301,L]


----------



## sheel (16. Juni 2012)

Hi

Gegenspiel: Wir sind beide bei einem Gratishoster ohne eigene Domains.
Seiten sind erreichbar unter http://abc.bplaced.net und http://def.bplaced.net

Würdest du wollen, dass meine Seite alle Cookies von deiner hat und umgekehrt?
Und es würden auch die Cookies von bplaced.net selbst dazukommen,
und von allen anderen Accounts...


----------

